# Windows 10 icon gone



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

My *windows 10* icon is gone, I have no way of knowing if *windows 10* is still going to be downloaded on my PC.
_What shall I do, wise people?
_I think it's worthy to note that I use _ccleaner _and _Avira system speedup_ regularly so that might be related


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you NOT read the threads about the use of these registry cleaners?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

if you received a confirmation notice in your email, you should still get it.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

DaveA said:


> Have you NOT read the threads about the use of these registry cleaners?


No I haven't, what was in the threads?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

there are many of them, and they all state that these registry cleaners do more damage than good.
Do NOT use them.
It appears to me that the cleaners have removed the needed information to display the icon and may even wiped out the record of the confirmation.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

DaveA said:


> there are many of them, and they all state that these registry cleaners do more damage than good.
> Do NOT use them.
> It appears to me that the cleaners have removed the needed information to display the icon and may even wiped out the record of the confirmation.


Well I'm not stupid, I changed all the settings to fit my needs, and I never mess with Windows files,
but I have _no idea_ how *Windows 10 *gets downloaded, I guess I can stop using cleaners, but what should I do now about *Windows 10*?


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

Read the following.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-upgrade


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

Alright, I think I found the problem, I had Windows updates off, for some reason, somehow, does a cleaner do that? I don't think so


----------

